# cute things LOs said



## seriosa (Apr 2, 2009)

I immagine this has already been done before, but how about sharing some of the funny/cute things your LOs have said?

Some from my 6yo:

DS meets the postman out on the street: "have you anything for me?'"
Postman, leafing through his pile: "who are you"?
DS: "I'm my daddy's son"

At a playground to an older kid who also asked "who are you", DS replied, a little irritated at such an obvious question "I'm a boy!"

I'm travelling for work and tell DS that I will be in Paris. DS in a dreamy voice "oooh, Paris! Where the Aristocats are!"

DS asks what "parliament" is. We have already talked about laws, relating to who are police, traffic safety etc.
Me: Well, DS, who makes laws?
DS: You do!

I show DS a new necklace and ask him if it suits me.
DS: You look beautiful whatever necklace you wear.
Me: Oh DS, who taught you to say such sweet things?
DS: You and daddy, you are almost perfect parents.
(True story





















. On the other hand he has also told me "mummy you have more pimples than a witch!"
















Once when he was about 4, to someone who asked, "My mummy's name is firstname surname". Then to me, "I know your name because I know you very well."

also when he was smaller:

Mummy I love you more than daddy
Why?
Because you are softer.

go on, share yours!


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Aww, that's cute!

From my almost 5yo:

He was on the phone to my grandma, and told her that after his swimming lessons, he got to get in the "cat pool" - get it? the kiddie (kitty) pool? lol (I'm still not sure he knows that it's not a *kitty* pool)

A bunch of months ago, he heard me say something like "It blows my mind that people do x."
It took me a few minutes to connect it when he said "It blows the brains right out of my head"

He's heard dp say recently "those were the days". So when he and dp were talking about when they were snowboarding last winter, he said "yep, those were my days".


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

DS says cute stuff all the time, but my latest favorite is that at night when I'm lying in his bed with him, he says, "Mommy, you'll always be my baby."







:


----------



## Kagrish (Jun 8, 2009)

My little cousin said this to our dog after he pooped on the floor, "Max, you don't poop on floor.... you poop in your pants!" (This is when she was in diapers) HAHAHAH!


----------



## sweetjasmine (Sep 17, 2008)

Aw, mamas, these are all so adorable!!







:

Last year when my grandson was 3 years old, I was taking him to a birthday party at the mall. I was trying to find a parking place and he says out of the blue, "this is where the cars hide." It took me only a few seconds to realize what he meant as we were driving by the parking garage!









Near where I live in the city there is a small two lane road between two neighborhoods. On either side of this road are a bunch of trees and he likes to say that we are in a forest.

I wish I could remember some more!! I love the funny and innocent stuff that comes out of the mouth of babes!


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Not my own LO, but a good friend's: She was babysitting two kids, about 7 and 4, I think? Anyway, they said they learned the Three R's at school and she said, "Cool! 'Reading, Writing, and Arithmetic'!" They looked at her, appalled. "Uhh, NO. It's 'Reduce, Reuse, Recycle'! Jeez." They went on to berate her about the fact that Writing and Arithmetic don't even begin with R anyway. She tried to explain, but eventually gave up.


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

Quotes from my DD, who will be three in September:

"Oh look! I have really tiny little mommy milks!"

"My butt really had a long day."









"I don't want to go to school, I want to go work in the city."

"I can't read that, it's in French." (DD doesn't even read English!)


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, and another secondhand one (Lily is preverbal): A friend's son was singing "Row Row Row Your Boat" one day and she over heard his sing the last line - "Merrily merrily merrily merrily, like a spider dream."

I *always* think of that when I hear that song now. Ah, merry spider dreams!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

One morning I was driving DD to preschool and she said, "I tooted in my mouth" and laughing hysterically, I said, "What???" And so she repeated it...it took me a minute to realize that she was describing _a burp_ the only way she knew how!! It was so funny!


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
One morning I was driving DD to preschool and she said, "I tooted in my mouth" and laughing hysterically, I said, "What???" And so she repeated it...it took me a minute to realize that she was describing _a burp_ the only way she knew how!! It was so funny!









HA! That reminds me of another! A friend's son came running up to her one day holding out his hand, saying "Mama! My hand is . . . spicy!"

. . .

Figure it out yet?

. . .

His hand had fallen asleep.







:


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

DS1 was showing DS2 (2 yo) some dandelions and DS2 picked one and smelled it. Then he asked DS1 "Did someone hammer these in?"

DS2 still nurses and recently asked what the names of my parts were. He decided to use his own names for my parts, though. He calls breasts (and nursing) "momo," the areola "raveola" (the same word he uses for ravioli), and the nipples "tiny momo." Now when we eat ravioli, and DS2 says, "I am eating raveola" it cracks me up.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

On Father's Day as the kids gave dh his presents, ds2 said "Daddy, what are you going to get me for Little Brother day?"

When ds1 was about 5yo, he and dh were playing pirates. Ds1 ran into the bathroom, and a few minutes later we hear "Arrgh matey, I pooped."

Ds2 says "Oh my goshes." When I do something that he doesn't like, he tells me his heart has grown smaller for me. When I do something he likes, he tells me his heart is soooooo big for me.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CatsCradle* 

"I can't read that, it's in French." (DD doesn't even read English!)

At Christmas my DS said, "I want chocolate. FRENCH chocolate." No idea where he got that.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoseDuperre* 
Not my own LO, but a good friend's: She was babysitting two kids, about 7 and 4, I think? Anyway, they said they learned the Three R's at school and she said, "Cool! 'Reading, Writing, and Arithmetic'!" They looked at her, appalled. "Uhh, NO. It's 'Reduce, Reuse, Recycle'! Jeez." They went on to berate her about the fact that Writing and Arithmetic don't even begin with R anyway. She tried to explain, but eventually gave up.


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

Oh, there are so many gems, but here are a few that come to mind:

4.5yo DD is convinced that the ABBA song Waterloo is really "Walk-a-doo" which she proudly belts out as she struts around the house.

When she was about 3yo, we were visiting relatives and she used the f-word, which must have slipped out of my or DH's mouth at some point. When my SIL asked her what she just said, she whispered, "It's a bad word in Egypt" (we were in Egypt when she was 2.5yo, so we must have told her there that it was a bad word).

One day she told me that I was fat...when I told her that it was not nice to say that to people, she told me, "not all over, Mommy, just your boobies".

When she was much younger, she saw DH naked and exclaimed, "Daddy has a tail! Girls don't have tails, only boys!"


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

LOL love these threads







I can't think of any funny ones right now....

A sweet one, first thing she said early in the morning
_"I love you every much in the whole world mama"_

DH said 'you're getting so big and old'
disgustedly: _"i'm not *OLD*!







"
_

In the bath
_"DON"T wash mine armpits, ONLY mine body."_

When i told her she can't try rollerskating until she is bigger
_"I eat lots get bigger bigger, get numnums (breasts), get a ring (like a wedding ring), drive a car, play with my crayons all by myself!"_

One from several months ago- We had been talking about God and creation, and a few night later there was a full moon. DH asks her "Who put the moon in the sky?" she answers _"Mama put that there for me!"_


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

DS says mine too!!

We found a kitten under a bush in a park after a bunch of nasty storms, DS picks up the kitty and says "this is mine best friend!", and "this is mine favorite kitty!". Needless to say, the kitty now has a new home- we couldn't take away his best friend, favorite kitty!

Here is a pic when he said the first one:

http://i573.photobucket.com/albums/s...4/P1030871.jpg


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

DD has always come up with some real gems. She's always had a thing about wanting a big butt. We can't figure this out, but she's been that way since she was around 2!

When she had just turned 4 I was in the kitchen one day. She came up to me and this was our conversation. Mind you she was sincerely being as sweet as can be.

DD: Mommy, one day I'm going to be big like you!
Me: Yes dear, you will.
DD: And I'm going to be all grown up!
Me: Yes dear, yes you will.
DD: And when I'm all grown up I'll have a BIG BUTT just like you!!

Earlier this week I was pulling weeds in the garden and DH was hanging around talking to me avoiding chores. He had a 3 prong garden fork and went to toss it in the ground, missed, and stabbed himself in the leg (not his most graceful move!) DD asked what happened and he said he was trying to be cool and hurt himself instead. So, so earnest she replied "That's ok Daddy. I'll teach you how to be cool without getting hurt!"


----------



## iot (Aug 1, 2006)

On father's day, I served myself a bigger dessert than I could eat. My husband said to my daughter (4 years old): "Mom's eyes are bigger than her stomach", to which DD responded, after looking carefully at me for a few seconds: "Noooo... that's just her glasses!"

We had a good laugh!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Okay, my son is preverbal, but I do have some good ones from my friends' kids.

One friend's daughters, 6 and 4, are playing with Brodie. I had him in a tie dye shirt I made with cherry cool aid, so it was kind of pink.

4yo: Brodie is SO pretty!
6yo: Boys can't be pretty!
4yo: Well *I* think he is.... cuz of his pink shirt!

and another time, when we hadn't been over in a few months, 4yo sees Brodie and asks "Is he still Brodie?"
















Another friend's son, 6 at the time, was living with me during my first pregnancy. 2 from grocery shopping:

In the baby food aisle, he exclaims loudly "This is what the baby will eat when it's done sucking on your boobies!"

And when I say we need waffles:

Him: "Waffles?! If you say waffles one more time, I'm gonna go CRAZY!"
I look him in the eye: "waffles."
He runs down the aisle waving his arms in the air "I'm crazy! I'm crazy! I'm crazy!"










and taking in groceries:

Him: I bet your husband could carry ALL of these groceries!
Me: probably so.
Him: He CAN'T be stronger than MY dad, though.
Me: Why not?
Him: Cuz my dad is BLACK!


----------



## RoseDuperre (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amma_mama* 
When she was much younger, she saw DH naked and exclaimed, "Daddy has a tail! Girls don't have tails, only boys!"

That reminds me of the best EVER. I can't believe it wasn't the very first one I though of!

Friend's daughter sees her dad naked coming out of the shower and exclaims, "Daddy! What happened to your vagina??"
























Take THAT, Freud. Penis "envy" moment indeed.


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

Me (getting ready to leave the house with ds): Please remind me to show you something when we get back.
Ds (4y/o): OK mom, I'll help you find it.
Me: Find what?
Ds: Your MIND...

It took me a moment to realise ds didn't understand the word _remind..._


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

The other day in the grocery store, my 2 year old shouts out "it's a pirate, it's a pirate!"...to the lady walking by with the eye patch (as in recently had surgery or whatever). He was so excited to see a "pirate" lol.


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

These are all so precious!
Ahnna looked at dh the other morning and with all seriousness told dh (who was lying in bed shirtless) 'Daddy- you has _weird_ boobies'. I've been laughing ever since.


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

DS (2.5) cracks me up, and I love this age! Here's a few:

He had a circular piece of fabric that he folded up, and said, "look! An olive!" (meaning oval)

We're potty training, which has led to all sorts of penis talk. His latest was, "when I pull my penis, it feels like tiny spiders tickling me all over."

And another penis one: "I'm trying to make it stand up like an elephant trunk."

He loves the aquarium and noted, fFish live in fish tanks and manatees live in manatanks."

And a sweet one:
DS: Mommy, you know why I love you?
Me: Why?
DS: Because you are so beautiful!


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarajean56* 
We're potty training, which has led to all sorts of penis talk. His latest was, "when I pull my penis, it feels like tiny spiders tickling me all over."

And another penis one: "I'm trying to make it stand up like an elephant trunk."


tarajean these are great!

My DS, 32 months, makes comments about his penis being fat.


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

My four year old was taking dog food out of the dog's bowl and putting it in the middle of the kitchen floor, to feed the dogs by hand. I asked her to stop. She continued to do it...

So I asked her "how many times am I going to have to ask you to stop that?".

To which she paused, tilted her head, and answered, *"Twice?".* Eh, it struck me as funny anyways.

We raise our kids "free range", meaning we know there's no one waiting behind every bush to abduct them. I overheard my four year old telling my one year old, right before she was going to go upstairs to get a toy, *"Don't worry, no one will come and take you!"...*

I know my lessons are getting through! LOL!


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I had my son at the office with me for an entire day last week because his pre-school classroom had flooded. I hoped that a cup of herbal tea would keep him occupied for a while, and it did, but not in peaceful drinking; he wanted to do experiments moving the tea back and forth between two cups and a spoon. On my desk. Six inches from my computer keyboard. Standing so close to me that he kept bumping into my elbow as I attempted to work.







: I was getting very irritated about his spilling tea on my desk and the possibility that he would spill more and get it into my keyboard (as well as about the fact that he was chattering constantly and demanding responses from me, while I was trying to answer an important e-mail!) and he was getting very defensive about how he was NOT going to spill it. Then he dribbled some more tea onto the desk, and before I could say anything, he said,
"That's not a spill. It's just a codnessation."


----------



## annamama (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redheaded_Momma* 
tarajean these are great!

My DS, 32 months, makes comments about his penis being fat.

DS told me that when his penis stands up, it has an ankle at the end of it


----------



## melon (Sep 16, 2008)

This comes from a friend's daughter, as the 2-year old was being weaned from the breast.

Girl, lifting mommy's shirt: "Milk please??"
MOM: "Sorry, honey, Mommy has no more milk"
Girl, lifting mommy's shirt again: "Juice??"


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

These are great!!! I can't wait until my DS starts talking!


----------



## chamomeleon (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoseDuperre* 
Friend's daughter sees her dad naked coming out of the shower and exclaims, "Daddy! What happened to your vagina??"









:

I know I have a hundred of these locked away in my brain, but can't remember any right now...


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melon* 
This comes from a friend's daughter, as the 2-year old was being weaned from the breast.

Girl, lifting mommy's shirt: "Milk please??"
MOM: "Sorry, honey, Mommy has no more milk"
Girl, lifting mommy's shirt again: "Juice??"

I would've been soooo tempted to say "I'm out of juice, too" just to see if she did it again to ask for water.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoseDuperre* 
Friend's daughter sees her dad naked coming out of the shower and exclaims, "Daddy! What happened to your vagina??"






















Take THAT, Freud. Penis "envy" moment indeed.

OMG thank you for sharing this one!







:







:







: Just love it!

These are all so funny!







 Thanks all for sharing them. I too have a bunch of these but can't think of them just now.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Tonight my husband sent my five-year-old up to his room to calm down. Nicholas pushed past his dad and yelled "Out of the way, old man!" We almost died.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Dh is reminding me of some now.

When dd1 was 3 y.o. dh was listening to music he loves and showing her music videos on youtube. They watched Boy George's "Karma Chameleon", Freddy Mercury's "I Want To Break Free", and Cyndi Lauper's "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun". Dh was discussing gender identity with dd and talking about how boys and girls can dress differently, not always wear things according to rigid rules. Shortly after we went shopping and were picking out rainboots for dd1. A discussion ensued about the different colours that were available for purchase and whether dd1 thought boys could wear some of the colours on display for girls. Dd insisted that ONLY GIRLS can wear yellow, NOT BOYS, ONLY GIRLS! Dh insisted that yellow is a very fine colour for boys too, not just girls. Dd says to him, "DAD! YOU'RE WRECKING MY MIND!"









Once dh said with full-on-attitude to dd1, "Talk to the hand!" complete with gestures and everything. Dd1 looked at his hand and sweetly, earnestly said, "Hi!!!!







"

Dh wants to go camping with dd1 and was a boy scout growing up. He told her that when she is older she could join Cubs or Beavers and would get to dress up in a uniform. "Really? Mommy, really?" dd1 asked excitedly, "With the horn and everything?" It took us a moment to realize she thought we said unicorn.









As a toddler dd1 used to say "Papa-yaya" instead of papaya.

As a 4 y.o. now, dd1 calls Italian Wedding Soup - Nutalian wedding soup. Yes, we are a household with Nutella. Can you tell?









Dh told me when he was a boy, he went with his father to the butcher shop. He once asked the Butcher, "What animal was that before it was murdered?" Touché!


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

my 4yo sister: can you buy this for me?

"no i don't have any money today"

"oh well can't you just use a credit card?"


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

DD, just yesterday, while we were at the drive-thru pharmacy that has the video screen and pneumatic tube that you use to send the money/medicine in:

"Mama, why are you talking to the lady in the mailbox?"

And the other day she came up and gave me a giant hug and said, "Mama, you're my best friend!"







I didn't even know she knew what a best friend was.


----------



## William's Mom (Oct 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unconventional1* 
We found a kitten under a bush in a park after a bunch of nasty storms, DS picks up the kitty and says "this is mine best friend!", and "this is mine favorite kitty!". Needless to say, the kitty now has a new home- we couldn't take away his best friend, favorite kitty!

Here is a pic when he said the first one:
http://i573.photobucket.com/albums/s...4/P1030871.jpg

Awwwwwww. So sweet! Great photo! (We also "found" a sweet orange kitten like that!)


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

DS got up the other night and DH went to lay down with him to get him back to sleep. As DS was falling asleep DH passed gas rather loudly. DS was almost asleep, sat up and looked at DH, announced "That was highly unlikely!" and immediately fell to sleep! Where does he get this stuff?


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I made the mistake of calling DD's vagina her jay-jay _once_ and it has never been the same, that's what she calls her vagina now.

So anyway Dh was getting out of the shower and DD proclaimed, "DADDY your jay-jay looks FUNNY, ha-ha". We all cracked up and Dh proceeded to quickly put on a towel.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

These are too funny.

One moment that sticks out in my mind was when my now 8 yo ds was about 4 we were laying (lying?) in bed and he asked me what an orphan was. I explained it to him and reminded him that "F" my cousins dd, was an orphan whom they adopted from China.

The conversation rolled along and I had said that if I had money I would adopt children,too. He asked why I needed money and i told him there were costs associated with the adoption process; it costs money to raise children etc.

He was quiet for a while then said" If I had money, I would buy myself a 16 yo so they could drive me around.."

Needless to say.. we had alot more to talk about.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

DD doesn't talk yet, but I will always remember what my nephew said to me one time...

I asked him to be the ring bearer in my wedding. He asked what a ring bearer is. I said "you'll dress up very nice and walk down the aisle at church with a pillow. you'll carry my ring on your pillow". He thought about it long and hard then answered with "I'll carry your ring, but can I be a polar bear instead??" Get it, ring bear, polar bear. I laughed my butt off and actually considered getting him a white tux and calling him a polar bear.

ETA: Had to add this one from my now 11 y/o niece. It's a family classic that we still talk about. When she was a toddler, she mixed up the phrases "Excuse me" and "Good morning". So, when she meant to say excuse me, she would say good morning. We were all at my parents watching a movie one night and she was playing with a toy on the coffee table. My dad had his feet up on the table. When she tried to get through, this was their conversation:

Katy: Good morning, Papa.
Papa: Good morning, Katy. *pat on the back*
Katy: *looks at his feet* Good morning, Papa.
Papa: *laughs* Good morning, Katy.
Katy: *getting angry* Papa, I said Good morning.
Papa: I know, I said good morning back.
Katy: *starts shoving his feet out of the way* Good morning, good morning, good morning, etc, etc...

He finally figured it out (my dad's a little slow like that). He still tells her that story today, it cracked him up! She also confused the words chicken and kitchen at around the same age. That was fun to play with. As well as the word cheeseburger. She would say cheeseburberg.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mal85* 
As well as the word cheeseburger. She would say cheeseburberg.

My DS2 currently calls hamburgers "hambugergs." It is so cute to hear, that it's hard for DS1 and I not to repeat it all the time, reinforcing that pronunciation.

A favorite of mine is a memory of my nephew, now grown up and married, from when he was a toddler. He was inspecting a piece of petrified wood that my parents had on a shelf. He was looking very closely and someone asked him "What is it?" after some thought, he replied, "It's a pine-rock!" (instead of a pine-cone). He clearly recognized it was the shape of a plant, but it felt like a rock.


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

...


----------



## seriosa (Apr 2, 2009)

I just remembered another one, from when DS was potty training:
"mum, I peed in the washbasin"
" oh no, cats and dogs and other animals can pee wherever they want to, we do it in the loo!"
"well, I _am_ a little animal!"


----------



## barefootmama0709 (Jun 25, 2009)

ODS, in tone that he is disappointed with me "Oh mama, that's a fat fat baby. So fat!" "Daddy milks cows, drives tractors, and wears tractor boots!" (muck boots). When my mom's dogs are barking "No doggies! RUDE doggies!"
When DH was lying in bed shirtless *poking DH's n*pples* "Dada has buttons!" The other night I woke up and he was sitting up in bed yelling...so I said "Canaan! It's sleepy-time!" He looks at his stuffed pony and said "No, no, pony! Too loud!" And my personal favorite-*SHRIEK* "No no. NO big squeak-squeaks!"


----------



## darcytrue (Jan 23, 2009)

My DD is 7 and calls nipples - nibbles, bras are brawls and right now she really wants a bra of her own. She recently saw girls a few years older than her with them on at summer camp.







I told her maybe in a few years when she has something to put in a bra.


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

A friend thought when she was a tot that since her (white) mommy gave her white milk from the breast, black babies must get chocolate milk.

While sleeping over at a friend's house as a teenager, her little sis who was a little hard to understand, and still nursing, looked at my sweater and said something indistinguishable. I replied with, "Red Sweater". She looked very quizically at me, and said, "Red Nursey?" meaning red milk! Aah, my 15 year old breasts had not even thought of milk!









The same weekend, the little sis looked at the braces on my teeth, and asked why I had a necklace on my teeth.


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## craft_media_hero (May 15, 2009)

My all-time fav on a handwritten note: "Dad, I wil giv you a lolepop if you giv me a lil sisr"

For a while, earlobes were "earlids" vis a vis eyelids

She still asks for "opeymeal" instead of oatmeal

That's all I can think of right now. I gotta start writing these down when she does them!


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *craft_media_hero* 
She still asks for "opeymeal" instead of oatmeal

What is it about that word? DS2 calls oatmeal "openmeal"

My family always called it "opeo" when I was growing up because my oldest sister pronounced it that way as a toddler.

OT: My husband doesn't like oatmel much. But I occasionally make it as a family breakfast and tell him "Remember, oatmeal is better than no meal!"


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

I am a SAHM to 3 year old Scarlett. I go to Pilates two evenings a week, and Saturday mornings.

Yesterday I went out to the car to get something, Scarlett stayed in the house with daddy.

She asked daddy "Where is mama going? To work?"

Dad says "No. To the car to get something."

Scarlett says "Mama doesn't work. Oh wait. She works at Pilates."

tehehehe


----------



## BRmama (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay this one comes from my niece who was three at the time and my sister told me, they were driving somewhere and they passed through a crash:

My niece: Mommy what is that? (pointing to the crash)
My sister: It's a car accident
My niece: Okay. Mommy
My sister: Yes honey?
My niece: What is a car purpose then?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefootmama0709* 
When DH was lying in bed shirtless *poking DH's n*pples* "Dada has buttons!"

I have convinced Lina that dh's nipples are buttons. You see, he yelps when I pretend I'm about to blow a raspberry on his tummy, and I was doing that as she pushed his nipples. So now she presses them and then looks up at him expectantly.


----------



## Liadan (Jun 27, 2009)

:







:









Just what I needed this evening...









5 yr old DS "I love you more than Papa. I love Papa too. Want to know why I love him?" All this as we are sitting outside and he is leaning on his papa's arm







"I love Papa because he plays with us. And because he has a pretty big brain." ... "He can use it to think up good games"

DH was trying so hard not to burst out laughing









Same DS the other day "Don't forget your boobie holders!"









Both my boys have called bras "boobie holders"







Once we were walking through a store and passing by the lingerie section my oldest DS (who was probly 4) was running his hand over the hangers chanting "Boobie holders, boobie holders" The old ladies were giving me the dirtiest looks


----------



## Liadan (Jun 27, 2009)

Another one from 5yr old DS

"Mama, the train station lady and the movie theatre lady both live in the same little house"








I learn the most interesting things when we are cuddled in bed.









Another bedtime gem:

"I wonder if the firefighters sew extra fireman clothes for grown-ups who want to join them and be a firefighter"

Can you tell one of the things he wants to be when he grows up


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoseDuperre* 
]'Reduce, Reuse, Recycle'! Jeez."

not my LO, but two little boys in the day care I used to work for (3yo) were playing with toy cars and a toy gas pump, and the first one was asking about the quality of the gas being vended (who knows) and the second little boy got a very serious look on his face and said, "Oh, its organic."

And this from an adorably sweet little boy when talking about halloween costumes: "I wanted to be a princess for halloween, but daddy wants me to be a power ranger"


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Was just talking on the phone to DH, who is home with our 2.5yo and almost-6mo. DD1 (2.5) HAD to get on the phone right.away. and tell me... "I a tummy, Mama." OK, sweetie. Then she had to tell me that I also had a tummy, and Daddy had a tummy.

It was just funny how URGENT it was for her to tell me she had a tummy. And not a tummy ache, or anything, just that she has a tummy.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

lol! Kids crack me up. I was at a friend's house this evening and their nanny's oldest (probably 3 or so?) tapped me and when I bend down to see what she wanted she says in all seriousness "Excuse me, but I NEED some jelly beans"


----------



## lilmom (Nov 9, 2008)

DS's recent cute words:

tawrbabies = strawberries

weet = feet

and every time he hears birds he says "birdie tweet tweet, i hearee"

he puts an "e" on the end of any word ending in the letter R. So water = watee, hear = hearee, etc

so precious..I love reading all of these, mamas!


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

When my dd was three, she used to say "Lello triwingle" for "yellow triangle." I used to go out of my way to try and invent reasons for her to say that because I thought it was adorable.









My ds1's contribution to funny family words was " Hangamer" for "hamburger"

Noticing the sun hanging low in the sky while we were at the playground today, ds2 urged "Mommy, we have to go home NOW. The sun is going to turn off weally quick!!"

A friend of my dd's was famous for malapropisms. Her mom used to call me after a playdate with laughing questions like "S. said you gave her soilmilk for lunch? " (soymilk) and my fave "S. said she played with *maggots* all afternoon at your house?" (magnets)

Dd wrote her dad a Christmas card when she was 5 or so with a big star on it and the words "Daddy, you are a SART!!" When dh is having a bad day, I still remind him that he will always be a sart in his little girl's eyes, and it still makes both of us laugh


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

DS had a few funny ones today, so I thought I'd share them here.









He wanted to know if sharks have penises (all my posts are penis-related these days....), and I told him I didn't know. He said, "click it up on the computer."

We were building forts this morning. He told DH at lunchtime that he was "building fortunes all morning long."

He got a little (2mm?) raised burn on his arm from unscrewing a flashlight and putting the lightbulb on his arm. He spent a long time explaining how sad he was, and that he was going to tell his sister, dad, grandma, etc. not to do that. Then he said, "but I am happy that now I have 3 nipples!"

This afternoon he was walking on my back and said, "I'm think I might fall because of my blood pressure." I have no idea what he is talking about or where he got it from, but it made me crack up.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarajean56* 
He wanted to know if sharks have penises (all my posts are penis-related these days....), and I told him I didn't know. He said, "click it up on the computer."

These are cute... but more importantly now I want to know... DO sharks have penises???


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aran* 
These are cute... but more importantly now I want to know... DO sharks have penises???

Not technically. They have 2 "claspers" along the inner margin of their pelvic fin (right behind their belly). So, it's not called a penis, but it looks enough like one to satisfy a sea-creature and penis obsessed 2 year old. Essentially it works the same way as well.


----------



## Nightswimming (May 11, 2009)

These posts are making me laugh. I have a 15 month old who just started to say "this", "that" and "mine." I am looking forward to the funny things that will come out of his mouth one day!


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

For reasons unknown, my DS can't say "corn." He pronounces it as "porn."







So he'll say, "Ivan has hot porn! There's Mommy's porn, Daddy's porn and Ivan's porn!"

He can say carrot. He can say excavator. He can say coatamundi. He can say pterodactyl.

I have no idea why "corn" is such a problem or why he thinks it's "porn" instead. If I say, "Say 'corn'" He'll say, "Pthorn." It's hilarious and bizarre.

And "popcorn" is "popporn." Oy. The fundy in-laws are coming out in September... I'm hoping he figures it out by then!


----------



## esperanzalcoa (Jul 3, 2009)

My daughter Lorien is 4 (on the 17th). The other day we had ice cream after dinner (we had special company, lol) after we had finished, her baby brother Jasper woke up, so I went to nurse him. Our conversation went something like this:

Lorien: Is he hungry?
Me: Yes, he's a hungry boy
Lorien: So, he's eating ice cream?
Me: No, he's nursing, drinking mommy milk
Lorien: But there's ice cream in it.
Me: What do you mean?
Lorien: Well, you ate ice cream, and now he's eating ice cream
Me: Oh, well I guess that's pretty close. What mommy eats gets turned into mommy milk for Jasper.
Lorien: I know.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Yesterday dd1 was outside with family playing in the yard when dh pointed out
some storm clouds. Next thing I knew dd1 was running around yelling that
everyone should be careful because there's going to be a Tomato! (tornado)







"The tomato! The tomato is coming! Quick! Get everything inside the house!" (and she proceeds to bring all the toys in to the house).


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

I teach piano to a family of boys - one is 6 and the other two (twins) are 5.

The 6 year old told me once (verbatim, in all seriousness): "I didn't get the opportunity to practice as much as I wanted to this week, so I feel unprepared. Make that into considering."







:

It was all I could not to laugh.

He also gave me this gem: I walked into their house, and he offered me an oatmeal snack bar.

Me: No, thank you, Peter. I'm going to have dinner when I get home and I don't want to spoil my appetite.
Peter: It's ok - we have more money than you do, so I want you to have it.
Peter's mom (mortified): Peter! You don't know that we have more money than she does!
Peter: But you said that because daddy had a good job and made enough money, you could stay home with us, and Sara is working, so OBVIOUSLY we have more money.
Peter's mom: (dropped jaw)
Peter (handing me the snack bar): I'm ready for my lesson now. (Walks to the piano) Does my mom tip you enough?

















His poor mother was so mortified.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

These are all so great.

My DS is only 16 months so i don't have anything super funny yet. I do remember the first time he said cookie though...He was babbling some words he just learned and I said "Cannon, you are such a smart cookie!" a few seconds later he said very gently "cooooooookieeeee?".







He loves animal crackers, those are his 'cookies'.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Oh, and he also has a lovely that is a turtle. Sometime she will forget it in a room and when he comes back in he will scream 'TEEEEEDLE!!!!' and grab and hug him like he hasn't seen him in days.

I can't wait until he can talk like everyone elses' LOs.


----------



## Tera_&_Gibson (Dec 11, 2006)

When DS was 3 or so he could not say chimpanzee he said pimpchanzee!! LOL! And the babies are baby pimps. I still giggle about that!

I have a notebook that I write down funny things...other wise I would never remember.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

AW, these are all so cute....
Some recent ones from us... Recently, ds #2 and I were sitting outside in the yard and a crabapple fell from the tree. He was like "An apple!" and picked it up. I explained to him that it wasn't an apple he could eat, but it was a crabapple for other uses. He tosses it back on the ground and looks up at the trees so seriously and says "I bet they're for crabs to eat. I bet theres crabs up there."


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

When my nephew was 6 his parents were planning a trip to Disney. So the Christmas before his grandmother wrapped up a Disney park pass as a present. It looked like a gift card with Mickey Mouse on it.

Nephew opens it up and says "Oh! My own credit card!"


----------



## crabbyowl (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snuzzmom* 
For reasons unknown, my DS can't say "corn." He pronounces it as "porn."







So he'll say, "Ivan has hot porn! There's Mommy's porn, Daddy's porn and Ivan's porn!"









:







:


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
I teach piano to a family of boys - one is 6 and the other two (twins) are 5.

The 6 year old told me once (verbatim, in all seriousness): "I didn't get the opportunity to practice as much as I wanted to this week, so I feel unprepared. Make that into considering."







:

It was all I could not to laugh.

He also gave me this gem: I walked into their house, and he offered me an oatmeal snack bar.

Me: No, thank you, Peter. I'm going to have dinner when I get home and I don't want to spoil my appetite.
Peter: It's ok - we have more money than you do, so I want you to have it.
Peter's mom (mortified): Peter! You don't know that we have more money than she does!
Peter: But you said that because daddy had a good job and made enough money, you could stay home with us, and Sara is working, so OBVIOUSLY we have more money.
Peter's mom: (dropped jaw)
Peter (handing me the snack bar): I'm ready for my lesson now. (Walks to the piano) Does my mom tip you enough?

















His poor mother was so mortified.

I am in love with those kids. Awesome.







:


----------



## happydog (Apr 1, 2007)

We were driving along a country road and I was explaining to DD what a forest was. Just then we conveniently passed through some dense woods. "There" I pointed out. "THAT'S a forest!" She scowls, "I don't see any forest; all I see is a bunch of trees!"

DS was watching a load of manure being delivered to the garden. I explained it was to go on the strawberries. He watched thoughtfully while they piled it up then he turns to me and says, "Can I have whipped cream on mine instead?"

Once we spent a winter in an old farmhouse with a monstrous hulking gas furnace. I spent the whole winter yelling at the kids to shut the door so the heat wouldn't get out. The first day of spring one of them opened a window and I heard the 3yr old tell them, "Shut that window or the heater will get out."


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desperatemommytobe* 
Okay this one comes from my niece who was three at the time and my sister told me, they were driving somewhere and they passed through a crash:

My niece: Mommy what is that? (pointing to the crash)
My sister: It's a car accident
My niece: Okay. Mommy
My sister: Yes honey?
My niece: What is a car purpose then?









Insurance Fraud.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

my ds is 21 months, but doesnt talk much yet.... his signing picked up from only "milk" to repeating everything we signed at about 18 months.

he had just started signing "please" and "thankyou" when he wanted something, he would point to it and sign please... i noticed that if he REALLY wanted something, he would point to it and alternate signing "please" and "thankyou" lol


----------



## seriosa (Apr 2, 2009)

I had to add this, just happened:

DS is going to a birthday party, so he has drawn a birthday card for his friend. He drew a big heart and colored it all red. Then he drew a web of lines around it, connected to it and variously shaped other red blobs. His proud explanation "Those are the veins carrying blood to all the other organs. This is a real beating heart!"


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I used to say "oatwheels" for "oatmeal". My son says "oatmeal" clearly but refers to the morning meal as "brexxiff".









Once in a while somebody visits his pre-school dressed as the school mascot, a teddy bear in overalls. One day I had to pick up my son early for an appointment and happened to arrive just after a visit from both Teddy and the Pirate Parrot who is the mascot of our local baseball team. The school is in the ground level of a large apartment building. As we were leaving, we saw Teddy and Parrot going into the apartment entrance of the building.
ME: Oh, do you think they live in the apartments here?
KID: Maybe that bird does, and Teddy is visiting at his house.
ME: Where does Teddy live?
KID: I think in a cave. I mean, I never asked him, but bears usually live in a cave in the forest. Where are the caves around here? Maybe in Frick Park.
ME: I don't think there are any bears in Frick Park.
KID: Oh, not WILD bears! Teddy is the kind of bear who has a bed and refrigerator and things in his cave.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a conversation with my 3 y/o niece shortly after DD was born about breastfeeding. She saw my feeding DD and got a very frightened look on her face and exclaimed "WHY is she eatin from your boobie?!"

I explained that this is how mommies feed their babies and her mommy fed her that way when she was a baby. Now, everytime she sees me feed DD she feels the need to tell anyone within earshot that "Mallory is feeding Owyn on her boobie. Mommies feed babies on their boobies!"

I went a couple of weeks not seeing her until DH and I went out to eat for our anniversary and DD stayed with them for a couple of hours. When I got back to pick her up, I went to feed her and I guess she had forgotten how I feed DD and couldn't figure out why I wasn't using the bottle I had left for them to use while I was gone. I asked her if she remembered how mommies feed their babies and she got all embarrassed and said "Oh yeah, hehe, on your boobie."


----------



## Katsmamajama (Jun 24, 2009)

DD has given me some real gems over the years.

"I'm nocturnal, Mommy. I can see in the dark, and nocturnal animals can see in the dark, so I am too!"

While I was having mimosas wiith a friend: "I'm not old enough to have wine." She places her hand dramatically on her forehead and slumps in her chair. "I try not to think about it!"

DH had been sitting at his computer, and DD hugged him from behind. "I love you, Daddy, you're the bestest daddy I know." He looks at her kind of funny, and asks what she really wants. She pauses for a few seconds and says, "alright, what I really want is breakfast."


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

: These are just great!


----------



## crabbyowl (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katsmamajama* 
While I was having mimosas wiith a friend: "I'm not old enough to have wine." She places her hand dramatically on her forehead and slumps in her chair. "I try not to think about it!"









:







:


----------



## barefootmama0709 (Jun 25, 2009)

BACKGROUND: Lately Canaan has been very loud a lot, so we've been working on "inside noises" and "outside noises".
My sister and I were involved in conversation at the dinner table and Canaan must have been getting bored;
Canaan: "MOOOOOOOOOO!"
Us *startled looks*
Canaan: "That's a LOUD cow! That's an outside cow!".

Canaan: "I'se NOT an grape!!"
Me: "No, you're not a grape..."
Canaan: "I'se an ONION!!"


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

DD, upon being told to stop freaking out - "I can't. Freaking out is my _life_. It's what I do."

I can't think of any others right now, because I have a two week old baby, and I'm not getting much sleep...


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

I asked my 12 yo. dd if she'd always remember me taking her to fireworks on the 4th of July.

She replied, "Yeah, unless I get Alzheimer's."


----------



## bubbledumpster (Jun 22, 2008)

:


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

After finishing her most recent masterpiece, DD presented it to me and exclaimed, "The moon in the sky...my drawing!"


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

My DD loves raw clams. DS was leery about trying them but finally thought he would take the plunge. He bravely took one into his mouth. chewed it and tried to swallow but he immediately threw up on the kitchen floor. (I'm not talking spit out the clam I'm talking gag then puke)
He looked at my DH and said, "I guess that I don't like raw clams"


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Abigail: Mommy, I love yours big butt!!! (while hugging my butt as I brush my teeth)
Me: I love you!!
Abigail: I have a little butt, huh mommy?
Me: Yes, you do.
Abigail: I want to have a big butt like you, Mommy.
Me: You do?
Abigail: Uh huuuuh!!!

~pause~

Abigail: Can I have a big butt when I'm a grown up?
Me: Yes, you can.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

2yo DD when we tell her to be careful:
"Cuz I will get hurt and I will cry and then you will have to give me boobs"
6yo nephew when I asked him what he was doing:
"Oh, just wearin' my pants"
2yo DD to DH when she wants to nurse and he jokingly lifts up his shirt:
"No Dad! Not your hairy boobies! I want mommies _clean_ boobies!"
7yo DS currently says sh*t instead of sit (too much icanhazcheeseburger, it's made him talk funny







) so when he says it I don't correct him, I just answer him as if that's what he meant:
ds- can I go sh*t on that bench?
me- no, I don't think the store owners would appreciate that but you are welcome to sit on it.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

So...I was just talking about some partying friends who are starting to slow down a little, and experiencing some changes in priorities. DH said that they weren't exactly spring chickens to start with. I said, "yeah - they're all my age or a little older".

DD replied, "And, when you get to be mommy's age or a little older, life gets boring".

Oh, dear.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

We had a good one tonight.
We were discussing adjectives, nouns etc..and the kids were coming with some weird sentences.
DD said, "stinky foofs (farts) are annoying"
DH asked, "ok what's stinky?" Meaning what part of speech.
DD said, "You are!"


----------



## monkey-lamb (Jun 4, 2009)

My 4 year old niece calls hand sanitizer "hanitizer".


----------



## William's Mom (Oct 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkey-lamb* 
My 4 year old niece calls hand sanitizer "hanitizer".

My 4 year old son says the same thing! I think it's so cute.

When we're putting together something (like a bookshelf), he calls the instructions telling you how to construct something "constructions."


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

DS is pretty good about remembering his dinosaur names, but he calls the Tyranosaurus Rex his Dinosaurus Rex.


----------



## aran (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristaDJ* 
2yo DD when we tell her to be careful:
"Cuz I will get hurt and I will cry and then you will have to give me boobs"

Ha! That reminds me, when I ask 2yo DS2 to stop doing something because it's too dangerous and he could get hurt, he replies:

"It's OK. I can do it. I will just cry and get a band-aid and have momo" (family term for nursing)

or sometimes it is:

"It's OK. I will just go see doctor goober" (his pronunciation of Dr. Cooper, his ped.)


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hehe- my 2 yo DS and I were in the bathroom so I could help him clean up after doing his business.

DS- "Mommy, you have a weiner?" (that is the term my DH used when he was 1 and it stuck)

Me- "No, boys have weiners, I am a girl so I have a yoni"

DS- "Mom, you need my weiner?"

Me- "No, I have daddy's if I ever need one"

DS- "Mom, mine buy one for you."








He started getting the concept of you buy new things that you need at the store a few months ago, so that is his solution for everything.

Yesterday-

Me- "Please don't scream inside while your sister is sleeping, she will wake up and cry."

DS- "Oh, sister is broken, we take back to the store and get a new one!"


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:

My 4 year old niece calls hand sanitizer "hanitizer".
My son did, too! He's starting to outgrow it now, but I still find it convenient to write "hanitizer" on a list of things to bring. (It's never on the shopping list...we got WAY overstocked by buying on sale just before he toilet-trained and we stopped needing it for diaper changes away from home!)


----------



## jojojojojo (Feb 4, 2009)

My daughter is just a couple of weeks shy of 2. She hit me accidentally last night, then started hitting me on purpose.

DH: Are you hitting your mama?
DD: No.
Me: When you say you're not hitting your mama and you really are, that's a lie.
DD: ROAR!
Me: No, not a lion.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

I took dd (just shy of 1yo) to the park today where she was befriended by a little boy (4yo). He had a couple of goods ones, but these are the 2 I actually remember:

LB, to dd: You are the _most beautiful_ baby in the WORLD!









{and}

LB: How old is she [dd]?
Me: Just about 1. How old is your baby sister?
LB: Zero!


----------



## Barefoot~Baker (Dec 25, 2008)

I had my 3rd baby 3 months ago. While I was in the hospital, dh took the older kids to church where a friend of mine spoke to dd1 (5 1/2 yo). (It was before my dd knew that I'd had a c-section). Here's how the convo went:

FRIEND: Hi, where's Mommy?
DD: She's in the hospital. Her privates are sore.
FRIEND: Oh, did she have the baby?
DD: Yeah, she pushed the baby out of her privates.
FRIEND: How's the baby?
DD: He's fine. He's sucking on Mommy's boobies all day.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jojojojojo* 
My daughter is just a couple of weeks shy of 2. She hit me accidentally last night, then started hitting me on purpose.

DH: Are you hitting your mama?
DD: No.
Me: When you say you're not hitting your mama and you really are, that's a lie.
DD: ROAR!
Me: No, not a lion.









My DS and I had this exact conversation (but about a poopy diaper, not hitting) when he was about 18 months. So cute









---
DS was sitting on the potty the other day and I was hoping that he would go #2 as he is quite afraid to poo in the potty.
DS: Mama, there's a snake in the potty. (he seemed curious, not scared)
Me: Really?
DS: Snake lives in the big potty.
Me: Maybe he wants to eat your poopy (I have no clue why I said this, as it came out I thought, "what am I saying? I'm going to scare him!")
DS: looks at me for a moment with a serious face. "That's ... curious."

Yes, son, that about covers it.


----------



## Luckiestgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

These are great! Here's one of my favorities:

DD (age 3) is riding her rainbow broom, waving her fairy wand and laughing/cackling.

DS (age 5): Are you a bad witch?

DD: No, I'm an artificial flavor!

(Gee, can you tell Mommy talks a lot about nutrition?)

And another:

We're at a symphony performance for children. DS, age 2, whispers to me that he has to poop. I stand up and we start working our way toward the aisle. Suddenly DS stops and passes gas rather loudly. He then exclaims, "Ah--there it goes!" There were several chuckles from people sitting nearby.

One more:

DS (age 5) to DH: Daddy, did you know eating fish makes you smarter? I didn't know that before.

DH: Oh, you must be talking about omega-3s. They're good for your brain.

DS: Yeah. I know it must be true, because after I ate that salmon last night I had some really good ideas.


----------



## William's Mom (Oct 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unconventional1* 
DS says mine too!!

We found a kitten under a bush in a park after a bunch of nasty storms, DS picks up the kitty and says "this is mine best friend!", and "this is mine favorite kitty!". Needless to say, the kitty now has a new home- we couldn't take away his best friend, favorite kitty!

Here is a pic when he said the first one:

http://i573.photobucket.com/albums/s...4/P1030871.jpg

Awww, that is so cute, and looks just like the sweet kitty that found us recently.


----------



## crabbyowl (May 6, 2008)

DH: "Eleanor, say Dada!"
Eleanor: "Mama!"









This is pretty much always how the exchange goes. She can say Dada, of course, but likes saying Mama better.


----------



## hibiscus mum (Apr 6, 2009)

DD (3) is going through a picky phase with food and the list of things she will eat is pretty slim (fruit, cheese, bread, crackers, cucumbers, raisins...that's about it). So even though I make nice dinners, she pretty much always pushes the food away.

The other night daddy made dinner - grilled cheese and tomato soup. DD starts eating and says, "Mmm mmm mmm. This is the BEST dinner!"

Another funny one. SHe asked me for some milk yesterday and the convo went like this:

DD: "Mommy, can I have some milk please?"
Me: "Absolutely!"
DD: "No 'lutely, just MILK mommy!"


----------



## Pibble (Jun 18, 2009)

When my son was 2 (and still nursing), we were visiting my mother when he pulled a round tea-bag out of her pantry. "Here, Amma," he said, handing her the tea-bag, "for you boobie." He thought it was a nursing pad!

We were leaving my mother's one day and she mentioned that later she was going to hit the grocery store. My son looked horrified and said, "No, Amma! No hitting!"

When he was 2.5, I got a pair of jeans with a butterfly on the back pocket. The first day I wore them, he patted me on the rear end and exclaimed, "Mommy! You gots...a butt-fly!"


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

"No, I don't want any breakfast. I have my saliva to keep me company."

"Mama! I love you more than anything! Except the wooden tulips in Grandma's bathroom."


----------

